# Great time at Ft Stewart



## tracker12 (Mar 17, 2017)

Well one more day at Ft Stewart before we head north it's been a great time as always.  We have had a steady time at it and between the 3 of us we have 8 pigs down.


----------



## tracker12 (Mar 17, 2017)

A few pics


----------



## tracker12 (Mar 17, 2017)

A nice one from an undisclosed zoned


----------



## Killinstuff (Mar 18, 2017)

:Nice.  My guess is the shoulder still isn't healed up?  Feel like a sissy having to use a gun?


----------



## tracker12 (Mar 18, 2017)

Yea but I'll get over it at the dinner table. Just got number 9


----------



## tracker12 (Mar 19, 2017)

Well we ended up with 10 for the week. Only day we did not kill a pig was Tuesday when it rained. We called early after getting soaked.


----------



## IFLY4U (Mar 21, 2017)

Sounds like you all had a great hunt.


----------

